# Is HDNet dying?



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I just don't see anything original anymore... Has HDNet's time come and gone?


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

I think it became irrelevant as soon as D* had more than a handful of HD channels.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

You mean the Bikini Destination marathon isn't quality programming?

HD Net should be doing what DirecTV is doing with the 101. Trying to grab some shows and not showing constant reruns. I will give them credit for presenting things like HD versions of Hogan's Heroes...but that only goes so far.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I like certain programming like the concerts they sometimes show and the currently running World Coastlines from Above series.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Remembering when there were but a handful of HD channels, having two or three exclusively 100% HD channels like the HDNets and Discovery HD Theater was a really big deal. Even watching and showing off Dish's demo loop was profoundly gratifying to a long-time videophile like me. Now, with the proliferation of HD channels and HD choices, any one or two channels just isn't as significant any more.

One day everything will be in HD. It's called progress. That's just the way it is.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Like when I was a kid...
"Now, Bewitched - In color!"


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Ken S said:


> You mean the Bikini Destination marathon isn't quality programming?


Especially now that there are new episodes. :lol:

But, yeah, I know what you're saying. Since the deployment of the additional channels, HDNet has really taken a backseat. I'm not big on the NHL or MMA, so they don't offer any Sports I care about. I enjoyed _Dead Like Me_, but I've been through that a couple of times, not even sure if they're still airing it. I didn't watch Dan Rather when he was CBS. They need to come up with something to set them apart.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I just don't see anything original anymore... Has HDNet's time come and gone?


It seems to be counting on "Get Out" to keep it afloat. Not bad as flotation devices go mind you, but yeah they no longer have the novelty of being only one of few all HD channels, they need something that makes them a more "identifiable unique brand" so to speak.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I watch Art Mann, Deadline, Dan rather reports, HDNet world report and a lot of the MMA stuff on a regular basis. I love HDNet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watch HDNet Movies a lot... I've never watched HDNet as much, though. Sometimes I'll watch Smallville.. I used to watch Enterprise a little and Torchwood when they had those... but I really didn't watch much non-movie content except sometimes they have college basketball.


----------



## Robbiee19 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nick said:


> Remembering when there were but a handful of HD channels, having two or three exclusively 100% HD channels like the HDNets and Discovery HD Theater was a really big deal. Even watching and showing off Dish's demo loop was profoundly gratifying to a long-time videophile like me. Now, with the proliferation of HD channels and HD choices, any one or two channels just isn't as significant any more.
> 
> One day everything will be in HD. It's called progress. That's just the way it is.


I have to agree with Nick. I thoughts too.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

For the most part, channels that don't have original programming are going to have a tough time now that most of the cable networks have gone or will soon go HD. Repeats just aren't very compelling.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

HD Net is great for MMA fans. I love it. I am so looking forward to the next month or so. They are going to have some great MMA events live on HD Net. I also like the Coastline shows and Hogans Heroes as well. I love the channel.


----------



## WhoRu (Nov 27, 2008)

I was disappointed there hasn't been any NHL games on this year either. There is the occasional good concert though and Get Out and Bikini Destinations on a 50 inch are...............excuse me while I scrape my tongue off the floor.


----------



## Annihilator31 (Nov 21, 2006)

They should start running uncut HD versions of ALF!!!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

HD net is OK. Could be better though


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry (Oct 16, 2007)

bidger said:


> Especially now that there are new episodes. :lol:
> 
> But, yeah, I know what you're saying. Since the deployment of the additional channels, HDNet has really taken a backseat. I'm not big on the NHL or MMA, so they don't offer any Sports I care about. I enjoyed _Dead Like Me_, but I've been through that a couple of times, not even sure if they're still airing it. I didn't watch Dan Rather when he was CBS. They need to come up with something to set them apart.


:nono2: Upsetting for a big hockey fan...not one NHL game this season on HDNET, or should it be HDNOT. :nono2:

It was a good quality feed last season. IMISS IT!!!:crying:


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

^Sorry, my bad. Didn't mean to rub it in since I wasn't aware they'd lost the rights to NHL games. Like I said I'm not a big fan, but I have checked out some games on NHL-HD and they looked great! If you don't have the programming package to receive it, you might want to consider changing.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Like when I was a kid...
> "Now, Bewitched - In color!"


"You're watching NBC. The full color network"


----------

